# Nice body kit (00 - up)



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Not to flashy. Just sleek and aggressive. NICE


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1849770751





Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Doesn't that car belong to somebody that's either on these boards or b15sentra.net? I think I've seen it in NPM  ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Well,

to answer ur question

Nissan Sentra 2000+ Aero Duo GT Series Complete Kit 

http://www.import-trader.com/products/product.asp?productid=2685


http://www.import-trader.com/
search 
Nissan
Sentra

aero duo kit


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

samo said:


> *Doesn't that car belong to somebody that's either on these boards or b15sentra.net? I think I've seen it in NPM  ... *


i think it was Enemigo in hawaii.


----------

